# Horndog Women.



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

When I read the posts on TAM, I often notice that people think sex is a "man's thing". Some members believe that women only think in terms of emotions and not being physical.

I have a very high sex drive and if my husband could not meet my physical needs, we would have to split up eventually. Lovemaking is just too important to me.

I'm wondering why a lot of members think that women can't just enjoy sex for what it is, instead of constantly needing romance, courting and emotional conversations? :scratchhead:


----------



## neverending (Sep 12, 2011)

It's probably because the man's sex drive is normally a lot stronger than the woman's. I say normally because I have known some that the situation is flipped.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I guess I am an anomaly then. Maybe I should have been a dude? :rofl:


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

FirstYearDown said:


> When I read the posts on TAM, I often notice that people think sex is a "man's thing". Some members believe that women only think in terms of emotions and not being physical.
> 
> I have a very high sex drive and if my husband could not meet my physical needs, we would have to split up eventually. Lovemaking is just too important to me.
> 
> I'm wondering why a lot of members think that women can't just enjoy sex for what it is, instead of constantly needing romance, courting and emotional conversations? :scratchhead:


I also have a very high sex drive.. I think about sex constantly.. I have always been this way.. I sometimes think that i should have been a man. lol. 

I think that most woman need romance and i all that.. Me on the other hand not so much.. I love sex for what it is.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I like romance, but it is not a necessity all the time, like it is with some ladies.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

PBear, what were you going to say?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmm... That's a good question! 

My GF has a sex drive that I would think is more "manly" than most women. She browses porn on the Internet, she's pretty happy with a daily orgasm, and she has a very active imagination and fantasy life. None of this would I attribute to my stbxw.

I really like my GF and her sex drive a lot, BTW! . As far as I know, her libido kicked into it's current state just prior to her turning 40, although it was higher than "average" before that as well. I'm just hoping we stay in sync for awhile. Although I do wonder somedays if I'll be able to keep up with her... . In any case, I have additional tools in my toolbox than just my hammer, and I have no qualms about using them as required to keep her happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe everyone's libido is more or less the same. The difference between men and women is that women take more delight in being miserable and affecting a martyr complex.


----------



## Brian. (Aug 5, 2011)

It's just very hard to imagine some women to be sexual beings.

It's hard to describe, but some women just look like they don't like sex. In general the more beautiful a woman is, the less likely I think that she is a sexual being.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Good! :smthumbup:

My horndog years started when I was 24. I have found that marriage has been a healthy place for me to enjoy my sexuality. Nothing compares to sex with someone I'm sure I want to spend forever with. 


If I am like this now, I will need to be imprisoned when I hit that peak age. I am starting to admire very young, college freshmen types. *I look but never touch* and I just bring all that arousal to my husband. 


I love porn and I was masturbating before I was five.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Brian, again your assumptions are just so wrong. My GF is one of the classiest women I've ever spent time with. To look at her, I'd never picture her to be the type to send someone an XXX picture from her cell phone in the middle of the afternoon and tell them that she's "stupid horny". Or that one of her unfulfilled fantasies is to go to a sex club. 

I think more women are like that than most guys know. We just don't ask the right questions in the right way. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My sex drive has always been through the roof.

Luckily, my husband's is too. When we first started dating, it was amazing to discover we were compatible that way-- we had dated others who couldn't keep up and it was frustrating.

I love sex. I love making love, f-ing, quickies, bjs, whatever 

As it is, I write this still out of breath from our hour of fun  The baby went down for a nap and...well...the lovin' started. I actually broke a major sweat. That never happens LOL that's number two for us today.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

So only ugly women are highly sexual? :rofl: The best one I've heard all day!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Brian. said:


> It's just very hard to imagine some women to be sexual beings.
> 
> It's hard to describe, but some women just look like they don't like sex. In general the more beautiful a woman is, the less likely I think that she is a sexual being.


lol I'm sorry you are so jaded against women.

How can you tell if a woman doesn't like sex? :scratchhead: LOL That is hilarious. By looking at me you'd never guess I was into SandM and other things somewhat taboo. I mean, I'm a teacher and a mother! LOL My husband appreciates it though. You also wouldn't think, based on my somewhat uptight exterior, that I loooove giving bjs. I just gave one to my husband that resulted in my own orgasm and not his :rofl: we just laughed and moved on to something else.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My sex drive has always been through the roof.
> 
> Luckily, my husband's is too. When we first started dating, it was amazing to discover we were compatible that way-- we had dated others who couldn't keep up and it was frustrating.
> 
> ...


Great! I love this! :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

FirstYearDown said:


> I guess I am an anomaly then. Maybe I should have been a dude? :rofl:


I had a good male friend tell me not too long ago, just the way I think and talk ......"You're such a guy". 

Personally I think I might be dangerous if I was a man, I would not be able to deal with a low sex drive woman at all, I would have so little patience for that, she would want to throw me out of the house. 

I had a hard enough time with my dear husband who loves it -but couldn't keep up with me , that was a bit frustrating. I am in that "Cougar" stage & I have never felt so good & alive & connected -in all of my marriage. Thankfully I slowed a little though, I was in serious overdrive for a time, I was on some kind of addicting Dopamine high, it was a trip! I have a whole new understanding of men & how they "NEED" it. 

My husband has an attitude like Pbear, he's got additional tools in his toolbox - but he mainly wants to inflate that hammer, he wants "his" too. Ha ha


----------



## adv (Feb 26, 2011)

This thread gives me so much hope for my future as a 39 year old man soon going into single life.

Hell, it's even just fun to read


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I had a good male friend tell me not too long ago, just the way I think and talk ......"You're such a guy".
> 
> Personally I think I might be dangerous if I was a man, I would not be able to deal with a low sex drive woman at all, I would have so little patience for that, she would want to throw me out of the house.
> 
> ...


Oh, don't get me wrong! I want (and get) mine too, on a daily basis. But I'm good for one-a-day, it seems. Whereas she can easily go for 3 or more in one playdate. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I'm wondering why a lot of members think that women can't just enjoy sex for what it is, instead of constantly needing romance, courting and emotional conversations? :scratchhead:


Nope. I'm pretty sure my husband would not classify me as a horndog woman - although he would love to. 

I enjoy sex very much, but I am definitely the lower drive partner in our relationship. I can also tell that my drive is very closely related to hormonal changes - there's usually a window of time mid-cycle where I do turn into something more of a horndog and my husband enjoys those days a lot. I wish they would last all the time, but they don't and on the other days it requires more of a mental effort for me.

I did want to address your last question, though. Have you ever read the book "The 5 Love Languages" by Chapman? In it, he postulates that people have differences in the way that they receive and give love. Some people are more physical (the horndogs ), some people need quality time, some people are acts of service, some people require words of affirmation, some people need gifts. I think that is why you see the different needs on TAM - different people have different motivations and needs and quite simply, just have differences in physical drives.

Some people most definitely are in to the emotional aspect of sex more than the purely physical. I know that I am one of those.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

It would explain the chin hairs!

I have a high-drive with my H. He has called me a horn-dog before. Sex has been fairly prominent in my mind and then those 30's hormones kicked in and OH BOY!! I've considered before that I don't need the romance to feel sexual with him but then I realized that he meets all of my emotional needs so who's to say? I want to be close and find him incredibly sexy because of how interesting I find him, the way he cares for our family and how much I love him. I think about sex a lot but I crave him for these reasons. He's always romanced me and been a wonderful man so I guess he's helped to keep my fire lit - along with the hormones!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Enchantment, my main love languages are Touch and Words of Affirmation. 

My husband is an Acts Of Service and Quality Time man. I turned him into a cuddler and now my husband can't get through the day without kissing me or hugging me at least twice. :smthumbup:


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

my h doesn't call me a horn dog.. he does call me a perv from time to time. I do have a pretty wild and active imagination. HE doesn't really even know the half of it.

I have always been "just one of the guys" ha!


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

......


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> It would explain the chin hairs!
> 
> I have a high-drive with my H. He has called me a horn-dog before. Sex has been fairly prominent in my mind and then those 30's hormones kicked in and OH BOY!! I've considered before that I don't need the romance to feel sexual with him but then I realized that he meets all of my emotional needs so who's to say? I want to be close and find him incredibly sexy because of how interesting I find him, the way he cares for our family and how much I love him. I think about sex a lot but I crave him for these reasons. He's always romanced me and been a wonderful man so I guess he's helped to keep my fire lit - along with the hormones!


That is awesome! And I will say "ditto" on that!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I will say that my 30s have been MUCH BETTER sexually than my 20s. 

Partly because of my husband (best lover I've ever had) but because of my own mentality about my sexuality and no longer thinking I was wrong or bad for wanting sex and enjoying it


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Brian. said:


> It's just very hard to imagine some women to be sexual beings.
> 
> It's hard to describe, but some women just look like they don't like sex. In general the more beautiful a woman is, the less likely I think that she is a sexual being.


My husband would disagree with you.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Since hubs and I started having sex(about six months before we married), my drive has been much higher than I ever anticipated. I mean, I was the "good girl" growing up. Went to church, didn't really dress in style because I disagreed with the fashion fads, didn't watch certain types of movies. I hit 18 and it was like, overnight difference. I went from not caring about sex at all, to thinking about it all the time. And when Jason and I started having sex, we would go two to three times a day every single day. I'd be late to work almost constantly because we'd be having sex.  

After marriage it tamed down a little, but it was still super high. I felt guilty about having sex before marriage so that put a damper on sex pretty often. I've finally been able to let go of that. I was also involved in another marriage forum where most of the women hated sex. Reading a bunch of anti-sex things really messed me up. I didn't agree with what was being said, but I read it so often that it was always in the back of my mind when making love. To the point that I would push hubs away every time he would make a move to touch me. This forum here has been _so_ helpful in getting me over that. 

I've even come to realize I'm more of a horndog than I originally thought. DH gave me a rim job last night and I loved it. He also ejaculated on my chest and licked it off with his tongue for the first time ever and my first instinct was to start masturbating because it was _sooo_ freaking hot! And now I'm about to grab my vibrator and keep the coals burning for when hubs gets home. 

I'm a horndog and proud to be so.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

that_girl said:


> I will say that my 30s have been MUCH BETTER sexually than my 20s.
> 
> Partly because of my husband (best lover I've ever had) but because of my own mentality about my sexuality and no longer thinking I was wrong or bad for wanting sex and enjoying it


It all started for me when I got my IUD and my oldest went to College -even though I got 5 more at home, I wish so bad it happened sooner. Plus I was plagued with the "good girl" mentality (over religious thinking) most of my marriage. Even my husband said it affected him. What a freaking shame.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Horndog women are different from horndog men.

It comes from a different biological/psychological place.

It is not true that some women are more into it than others. Some woman have other things taking up that space in their minds for some reason.

All women are equally hot stuff if given the right circumstances. For sure.

Men.....well....that testosterone level will run their boat. Sometimes things get in the way of them feeling like being active but mostly, those things don't get in the way.

yk?


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't wait to hit my 30s then


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

chattycathy said:


> All women are equally hot stuff if given the right circumstances. For sure.


This...I think...is a very good point.

My wonderfully beautiful and conservative wife is not...by any stretch of the imagination...a "horndog woman."

However(!!)...there ARE times...when we are away from the kids, away from the house, away from all the responsibilities of life...when she can miraculously CUT LOOSE in a BIG WAY.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I love the direction this thread has taken.

My husband never calls me a "horndog", I gave myself that label.:rofl:

If I am already like this now, perhaps I had my peak very early?? :scratchhead: I have also read that high drive women have more testosterone.

I was very sexually repressed at the beginning of my twenties. It didn't help that I was with a man that I thought was ugly and bossy; I just wanted a father figure to guide me and I had no self esteem. He thought I was a "cold fish", but nothing could be further from the truth. I just didn't like being badgered for sex and pushed into acts I didn't enjoy, so I shut down. 

There was a sensual, attractive older gentleman I met one year before Mr. Ugly Bossy. We had lots of sex, because he was patient, loving and respectful. If I didn't feel like making love, this lover would give me massages by candlelight. He wrote me love poems, as well as showed me that sex was not supposed to be scary and forceful. I have fond memories to look back on.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Mmm...Massages are wonderful. They always put me in the mood to make love.


----------



## gmabcd (Sep 9, 2011)

Septic Change, I am in my late 40"s and loving sex more than ever in my life. More relaxed with myself less inhibited and wanting to just feel good at this point in my life. and I don't want this to end cause then I will feel real old.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> That is awesome! And I will say "ditto" on that!


Thanks! And I loved reading your story.

We've not always been in-sync sexually, had stuff to work through (and currently improving!) but I can recognize now why I've desired him all this time.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> Thanks! And I loved reading your story.
> 
> We've not always been in-sync sexually, had stuff to work through (and currently improving!) but I can recognize now why I've desired him all this time.


Thanks! 

Yeah its like, what came first, the chicken or the egg?

Nice to have wonderful hubbys that we can reciprocate the love with!


----------

